# Trying to “Re-Brain” a DCC Decoder Board. Help Appreciated!



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

This is part of an open-source effort to make a Bluetooth controller for an HO steam engine (Wireless control by an iDevice or computer. 

I have an Atlas 341 DCC decode board that I am planning on using; but I am open to other approaches to connect to DCC-power and to do the motor control. 

Removing the processor from the Atlas board, doing the reverse-engineering and connecting to the new brain (Nano328 board) is most liking way beyond my capabilities and resources. But, I will give it a try if I have to (Fools rush in where angels fear to tread).
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Somebody suggested the Pololu web-site to me, and I found this "DRV8801 Single Brushed DC Motor Driver Carrier". Looks like it would be good for the motor control. 

So I am now looking for a board that will get motor-power and +5 volts from the DCC.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'd need a bridge rectifier to convert the track current to DC and 
a couple of voltage dropping resistors. The current draw is needed
to determine the resistance needed. Possibly GRJ or one of our
other electronics whizzes can give you the values from experience.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input Don.

I have ordered some DRV8801 boards. I have an Atlas 341 decoder board that I will use for a DCC power board if nothing better turns up. I will pull all the unnecessary components from the board and then add a few components that will be needed.
Bob


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I am not sure where you are going with this, and I may misunderstand the situation. Would it be easier to hook your DCC system to a computer that is linked to Wi-Fi, install a DCC computer program on your computer, such as JMRI, and then install a iPhone throttle app on your phone. I personally have a throttle app on my Droid to use when I go to run on a friend's layout.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Northern Route said:


> I am not sure where you are going with this, and I may misunderstand the situation. Would it be easier to hook your DCC system to a computer that is linked to Wi-Fi, install a DCC computer program on your computer, such as JMRI, and then install a iPhone throttle app on your phone. I personally have a throttle app on my Droid to use when I go to run on a friend's layout.


Good point.
I am attempting to further what I hope can one day be a simpler locomotive controller (iDevice <-Bluetooth-Wireless-> Locomotive). Such Bluetooth controlled cars are available today for under $70. It would be nice if a younger generation of future modelers had an entry level locomotive that connected with them.

In the process I am trying to come up with a Bluetooth HO steam engine demonstration unit what will also overcome some things that have frustrated me (BEMF, Programming Track, CV Programming/Read back, automation, ...). 
Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

The development version of the hardware is almost ready to be connected up and tested. I thought it would be good to create an interconnect drawing. It can be downloaded from here: http://spaces.atmel.com/gf/project/bluetrain/docman/. The Nano328 board has a nice +5 volt regulator so I do not need the Atlas decoder board.
Bob


----------

